# A day at the lake



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The weather this year has been crazy. i thought I'd take advantage of the "off" season and take Quinn to our favorite lake. We hung out on the resort side since there was nobody around. We usually don't go on that side so it was nice to explore new territory.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love that last photo-- he looks like he is standing in some sort of science fiction movie set... like the last dog standing after the apocalypse, lol

Also, such long legs he has- I'll bet he is a FAST runner!


----------



## AussieAshley (Oct 18, 2011)

Such beautiful scenery!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful place. Your dog is also beautiful. My dogs would love going there to bad it's so so far away.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures of Quinn.
He must of had a blast!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, beautiful place! Quinn is so handsome.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like an awesome place for a walk to take your dog off leash. Love those secluded areas. And I recognize that tag


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What an awesome place to go, no people, deserted, room to run and just get back to nature. Love your photo's, Quinn is such a handsome bugger isn't he? Love his tail too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous! What a beautiful part of California :biggrin:. 

Is that near the Rubicon by chance? It looks like the same land but maybe not, California is pretty big


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Sprocket- it is a little ways before Kirkwood. It's only about 40 minutes from my house- which isn't bad. I drive that do get to work everyday. When the resort is open it is way too crowded to have any fun. I have enjoyed the last couple of weekend there,though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like he had a great time exploring! I love those natural Dobes :smile:


----------

